# Multilingual character set problems...



## pseudoego

Please tell me how I can ensure that web pages I write on my site will show the proper characters. 

I don't understand what is happening. At first, ? marks were showing, then as I was adding more content to the page, the characters showed up properly, then several hours later - with new content added - the characters are again not working. 

The words below are showing ? question marks instead of the characters in these foreign languages that I wrote on my webpage: 
Vietnamese: Ch?ng ta n?i kiểu P? ke should be Ch?a n����iểu P? Chúng *ta* nói kiểu Pô ke




Polish: M?wimy językiem should be M����y językiem _Mówimy językiem _
Portguese: P?quer should be p?r póquer.
Czech: My mluv?me should be My mluv�� mluvíme

I note that Arabian, chinese and japanese characters are showing up ok. Please tell me how this can be fixed. 

I added "META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html;charset=utf-8"" to the top of the webpage, but it did not help. 

Oh, my goodness...see what just happened? Even on this site the characters have been distorted.....even though they were correct when I copied them out of an email.

Can anybody help me understand the inconsistency - why sometimes they appear properly and other times do not?

Thank you.


----------



## Whodunit

What happens when you set your encoding to Western Euopean (ISO)?


----------



## pseudoego

Whodunit said:


> What happens when you set your encoding to Western Euopean (ISO)?


 
Please excuse my ignorance, but I do not know how to do that.


----------



## Whodunit

pseudoego said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but I do not know how to do that.


 
No problem. 

Which browser do you use? For Internet Explorer, right-click somewhere on the screen (not on a link) and choose "Encoding>Western European." You will also find this option under "View>Encoding."

For Firefox, I use Western ISO-8859-1 for WordReference. Click on "View" in the toolbar again and you'll find it under "Encoding" (I'm not sure about the English name).


----------



## Jana337

I am sorry but this is beyond the scope of our forum. I will leave the thread here for a while so that people can contact you privately.


----------

